# Ttf r10 grouse hunting head shot slow motion



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot . Your steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car .


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Haha thank you haha oh yeah I know it is haha 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Great shot mate!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Emitto said:


> Great shot mate!


Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice shot, nice frame, nice eating. WTG


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> Nice shot, nice frame, nice eating. WTG


Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't get the video to play but really nice frame (whippet?) and a nice brace of grouse.

Worked now, nice shot!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you and yeah a whippet frame 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done! Glad you have the snow and not me ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Haha thank you

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

What a shot!!!!!! Great!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Fantastic addition to your menu! And of course, excellent shooting. I bet your heart was racing when you popped this one in the noggin and KNEW you'd enjoy a fine supper with a vino or two. Nice going!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks chuck and grappo nothing better than the buzz you get hunting with a catapult/slingshot even better when u get to eat what you catch too 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Huntinguk said:


> Thanks chuck and grappo nothing better than the buzz you get hunting with a catapult/slingshot even better when u get to eat what you catch too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Sure!!!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

I posted another video of pheasant hunting take a look  not best footage but I try haha

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------

